# It's officially official



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I got sworn in tonight! I post the link to the pictures when I get it  But for now...this is me: :vcop: (with longer hair and a smile!)


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Congratulations Kate!

Best wishes for a long and enjoyable career.

Now stay safe out there.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

way to go kate! congrads!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats Kate !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Congrates Kate! Stay safe outh there!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

NICE!! Congrats kiddo!!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Good luck, and stay safe.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!! :BNANA: :beer: :BNANA:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

http://community.webshots.com/album/451645741lciJaM

Enjoy

And thanks for all the support!...and dancing bananas!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

wooooohooooooo !! congratulations kate !!

way to go !!:BNANA: :BNANA: :BNANA: :BNANA:


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Good Luck, God Bless, and Stay Safe Kate. The community supports you and wishes you well.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

:baby13: awsome!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Way To Go Kateski!! :thumbup:
All the best kid, you deserve it...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats, Best wishes for a long and happy career, Stay safe.
MaryJo


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Congrats again Kate.

Nice pictures. Just a couple of questions from the pics . . . :mrgreen: 

- Who's the guy hanging around to the left of the podium (from the audience's view)? Was that a candidate that didn't make it thru the academy? ;-) 

- I see that you're already pointing fingers at your superior officers!  

- Too bad that they didn't do the ceremony in uniform and pin the badge on. I guess that they only do that on huge departments (e.g. NYPD, Boston, etc). My appointment as a Special PO was much like yours, we were called up (in civies) and handed our badges (don't recall what else, it was way back in 1978 . Never thought to have any pictures taken either. Even when I attended the contract acceptance/swearing in of our current chief some 15 years ago, it was essentially the same as what I went thru in 1978 .


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone  I really appreciate all the help and support I've gotten here!

In response LenS - The guy hanging..well, I'm not allowed to talk about him...in fact, I've said too much!

I wasn't pointing fingers at anyone, I was conveying a message! Obviously!

Yeah I didn't have a uniform yet...in fact I got fitted today (I forgot how high a my natural waist is!)...the promotions they did (sgt. and lt.) they were wearing their uniforms...so it was nice...but not me


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Whos the dirty Ol' Bastard staring at your "ha-hoos"?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Um....narrow it down, which picture?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

Great Pics! You must be in heaven...Congrats.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

How did it feel? I bet you're on cloud 9 right about now. Stay safe and stay motivated, should you ever make chief in like a year or two...you know I always loved you, right? Congrats Kttref!:BNANA:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

The old lad with the bushy eyebrows and navy jacket...
Look at pic # IMG 7115


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

:GNANA: Congrats Kate! Just like everyone else here I also wish you the best.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Gil! 


Koz - That's the chairman of the commission...dude just gave me a job, he can look wherever the hell he wants!


mrseastcop - I really was happy. My sorry ass hasn't had a job in very very long...I was excited to be getting paid I think more then having a job!

Proud - I feel the love....if you ever move to CT and still need a job, I'll keep you in mind (Give me 3 years for chief!) haha...appreciate you stopping by


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kttref said:


> Koz - That's the chairman of the commission...dude just gave me a job, he can look wherever the hell he wants!


HAHAHAHahahaha thats great:woot:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

rock on kate congrats, post ur little tips for those newbies & those looking to get on, especially those females looking for the badge (no i don't mean badgebunnies....pervs)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Jake...I want to help anyone else out the way I was helped...so anything I learn across my journey...I'll let everyone know.

1) Bring a pen and paper ALWAYS! I was helping book some prisoners this morning..and they made me get the phone and take some info down, but I didn't have a pen...thought I had it in my memory...nope  I felt like an ass, I had to call the desk back and ask them what the number was again  Stupid me...


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

kttref said:


> I got sworn in tonight! I post the link to the pictures when I get it  But for now...this is me: :vcop: (with longer hair and a smile!)


Kate congrats but a quick question, sworn into what? I am guessing you are the one in civies. Is this prior to the academy? What PD? Just curious...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Kate congrats but a quick question, sworn into what? I am guessing you are the one in civies. Is this prior to the academy? What PD? Just curious...


I am the one in the nice 'ol suit....Not sure how it works in MA, but here in CT (I got hired in the town of Darien, down on the coast, near NY) you get sworn in, meaning I am officially a member of the police department as a probationary officer (that night I take an oath and am given my badge...that's about it). I have yet to start the academy (that will start 9/30), but I am doing other training with my department beforehand. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.

Thanks for remembering my birthday Ken! I haven't gotten anything yet (it's 7:30 and hubby is still sleeping)...but I'll tell you all the exciting gifts I get haha....what'd you get me?


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

kttref said:


> I am the one in the nice 'ol suit....Not sure how it works in MA, but here in CT (I got hired in the town of Darien, down on the coast, near NY) you get sworn in, meaning I am officially a member of the police department as a probationary officer (that night I take an oath and am given my badge...that's about it). I have yet to start the academy (that will start 9/30), but I am doing other training with my department beforehand. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.
> 
> Thanks for remembering my birthday Ken! I haven't gotten anything yet (it's 7:30 and hubby is still sleeping)...but I'll tell you all the exciting gifts I get haha....what'd you get me?


Gotcha, makes sense. Best of luck!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ken - I have yet to receive you're present, it must be lost in the mail  But to report something GREAT I love my Jason Varitek shirt....Now everyone can know "I <3 Tek"!!!!!!!!! And my hubby got me the first season of LOST on DVD. He's so good to me...He said Monday he's buying me a cake, because he forgot to today


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kate!

You go girl!!!!!!! (Loosen up on the tight-hair though.....OUCH)
:mrgreen:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you buddy! I normally only wear my hair high and tight like that for important stuff....usually I just throw it up


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

*Congratulations.* This is just the beginning of a long career. Next thing you know you will have done 20 years on the job. Hopefully not all on the midnight shift. Be safe.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

NH Cop said:


> *Congratulations.* This is just the beginning of a long career. Next thing you know you will have done 20 years on the job. Hopefully not all on the midnight shift. Be safe.


Believe it or not, Mids are really difficult to get in my department, everyone wants it. It has a pretty high differential...so thanks for the kind words, and I have a feeling my entire career won't be on mids!



usmcmp5811 said:


> Kate, I was waiting all day down at Cuddles and Bubbles for you :naughty: you didn't see that rose with the note on your pillow this morning? :grin:


That's what that meant...? And here I had a _nice_ time with my husband :BNANA: haha...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dammit...i missed chocolate  that's ok i got me some godiva sorbet last night...stuff is orgasmic. you all should try it.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha sorbet silly!


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Cograts Kate, but please, start eating a little more will you?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

What can I say, I've been working hard on maintaining a certain weight


----------



## BattleSignsUSMC (Sep 5, 2005)

CONGRATS TO YOU!!! :beer:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Battle!!!


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Kate,

Apparently I don't stop by here often enough. I'll try to do something about that!

CONGRATS!!!!! Way to go!


Be safe out there,

Katey


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Kate! You're right, you don't stop by enough, brat  Just kidding! I won't be around much for the next 23 weeks either, so it's ok! I'll be safe I promise!

Talk to you later!


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

Congrats.....stay safe


----------



## sgtboutell (Sep 18, 2005)

Congratulations Kate!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

CONGRATS KATE!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I'm a little late with my well-wishes... but I know you'll kick ass! You hung in there and you deserve it!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Grassy-ass everyone.  I got spoken to the other day before the academy started because I'm too "competitive", and because of that I come across "harsh" to other people....gotta love the 2nd week on the job haha.


----------

